# PCLinuxos how to setup wireless with netgear wn111v2



## robsimo (Jun 8, 2009)

Has anyone setup wireless with a netgear wn111v2, with PCLinuxos.
I have been to many message boards but so far have had little luck with replies.
thanks 
Rob


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to TSF!!

Can you tell us a little about what you have already tried, and what has worked and what hasn't? 

Also I would like to see the output from the command "iwconfig" w/o the quotes, in terminal.

Cheers!


----------



## robsimo (Jun 8, 2009)

Hello,

lsusb
gives this,

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0846:9001 NetGear, Inc. WN111(v2) RangeMax Next Wireless [Atheros AR9001U-(2)NG]
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

iwconfig

lo no wireless extensions

eth0 no wireless extensions

Im fairly new to linux but have used it extensively in the past
I have tried ndiswrapper but installed over windows so that wont work
tried to get 0.2.1-pre20 didnt have much luck getting it
mainly I have tried to download networking tools to try and detect it, alot of the stuf I have read talks about wlan0 but I dont seem to have that on here.
thanks
rob


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

> have tried ndiswrapper but installed over windows so that wont work


I don't understand this, can you tell me more about what you mean? Installing over windows shouldn't have anything to do with linux.

Cheers!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I had a netgear which I recently lost but in the process of trtying to get it working I came up with this page (amongst others) 

http://acx100.sourceforge.net/wiki/ACX

you might want to check it out if you haven't already.

also with some distros acx111 works out of the box .. Ububtu 9.04 for example .. I know since I was using mine in there before it went walkabout.


----------



## robsimo (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi,
I installed using a livecd, what I did not realise was ndiswrapper can install windows drivers but I did a complete install and wiped out windows from the drive and could not then pull in these drivers.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

You should be able to get the windows drivers from the netgear website. I would start there and see what you can make of it. Or you can try the link that Done_Fishin has posted.

Cheers!


----------



## niflar (Oct 22, 2009)

The Netgear wn111v2 works with the ar9170-driver:
http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ar9170





robsimo said:


> Has anyone setup wireless with a netgear wn111v2, with PCLinuxos.
> I have been to many message boards but so far have had little luck with replies.
> thanks
> Rob


----------



## WEDRNA (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi niflar,would this atheros driver work on the latest ubuntu release which i think is 11.10 now?I have a netgear wn111v2 card,i know the version 1 is no good in this card for monitor mode.its no good in back track anyway.Any pointers welcome,thanks.At the moment im using windows vista ultimate as the main os and its dual booted with linux mint julia,i have an ubuntu cd which i plan to install and replace the linux mint julia.Ubuntu will be the 11.04 version.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Robsimo- follow the advice on this thread:

< Solved> Netgear WN111v2 Wireless-N USB Adapter won't work

You may have to update the firmware on your adapter to get it working properly.


----------



## niflar (Oct 22, 2009)

This is a very old thread. But the correct modules should already be included in the kernel on every newer Debian or Ubuntu release. So you do not have to worry about that old link.

The only special thing you have to do is to include the firmware. I can not remember the correct name, but it is probably a packed called firmware-atheros or kernel-firmware-extra.

ar9170usb - Debian Wiki


Good luck.





WEDRNA said:


> Hi niflar,would this atheros driver work on the latest ubuntu release which i think is 11.10 now?I have a netgear wn111v2 card,i know the version 1 is no good in this card for monitor mode.its no good in back track anyway.Any pointers welcome,thanks.At the moment im using windows vista ultimate as the main os and its dual booted with linux mint julia,i have an ubuntu cd which i plan to install and replace the linux mint julia.Ubuntu will be the 11.04 version.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

as said this is a very old thread .. Thanks for the latest questions about the driver and the responses from niflar & hal8000 

This thread is now being closed due to it's age .. should you have any further questions or require further assistance please open a new thread stating what you have tried and we will get back to you .. 

:wave:


----------

